# Overwintering in the Canaries ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi, was chatting to another mher yesterday and talking about our overwintering plans and he suggested going to the canaries as apparently he knew someone who had done it, and they had said it had cost £300 each way to get their initially by some ferry and then the weather was nicer than southern spain.

Has anyone done this, or got any relevant information relating to it ??


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*overwintering in the canaries*

I seem to remember an article on this in MMM some time ago, I think ferries go from near Gibraltar. I'll dig around in my library!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We over wintered in the Canary Islands a few years ago.

There is a weekly ferry (Tuesday) from Cadiz to the Islands.

The return fare will cost you over £1200 (twelve hundered) that's
one of the reasons for not going again.

If you need camp sites they are few and far between.

The weather is a lot better than Spain but can get very windy. They have very bad Dust storms (Kalima) which can last for anything up to two weeks at a time.

We visited five of the seven Islands.

Full details at the following sites. Agents are/were Southern Ferries, London or book on line.

http://www.trasmediterranea.es/horari0i.htm

http://www.fredolsen.es/lineas/english/Horarios.htm

The ferry gets booked very early for travel between late Oct thro to Feb.

If you decide to go I have plenty of info on the Islands.

Don


----------



## 91142 (May 1, 2005)

we thought about going to the Canaries, but the ferry price you quoted is out of this world. Thanks for posting, so where would you advice someone to go for the best winter weather?
:lol:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We spent the last three winters in Turkey. The weather was as good as Spain/Portugal but not as good as Morocco.

We spent three winters in Morocco but that got so crowded we then opt for Turkey.

If you would like more info get back to me.


----------

